# Has Being a Furry Hurt You?



## Venorwolf (Dec 6, 2016)

I was never a well-off or healthy kid, never in a stable family and was incredibly insecure since I was young, but since I became a furry, and my sexual development aligned with the fandom when I was 13, my life was ruined.

I'm emotional right now, it's past midnight, and its really damn complicated, so I can't tell my story yet, but I'd like to ask the forums:

Has the fandom hurt you?

What's your story? I may post mine if I can make sense of it.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 6, 2016)

Alright. 

I will try to make sense of mine. For me I wouldnt describe hurt as 'direct effect' towards me but around me and how it resulted. 

Currently, I have kept this personal after a long fight with my parents and I in terms of, knowing this fandom. As hard for me to say this, yes, they are religious which did not go well after they found out. Only reason I'm still in their house is because I'm lying my way through the mess even with my sexuality... But I feel like I'm still being looked at different anyways. Which I don't care t(^~^t
 There's a lot to it so I'm going to cut it short. I'll save it for who ever one day to explain my full background. 

I'm only 18. I haven't done anything. I still got time. I just need to focus on myself and stay strong. I love this site and people here that make me laugh and smile. Again, I wouldn't say hurt but as in my position, having me adapt to it. Like I said, I can't wait to move out. 

I'm tired myself. So pardon any spelling or any errors.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh, I forgot. I'm here because this is a community of furs. My little get away place.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 6, 2016)

You'll have to be more specific: are you referring to the online fandom, or real life? Real life, the fandom has been nothing but loving and supportive in every way possible. Online, mileage may vary...


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 6, 2016)

In some way, yes - this fandom is where I met and lost my first GF (who cheated on me, as it happened. I mean, combine your first break up and your first cuckoldry in your head, and then give me a hug, lol), as well as learned how toxic and backstabbing people can be under particular circumstances. But again, it's hardly a fandom-specific thing - it's just the fact that it tends to attract some eccentric people, folks you can find anywhere outside the fandom if you actively try. But either way, experience was valuable.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2016)

Hurt me? No. I don't let shit affect me personally unless it's personal relationships. Even then I won't get eomotionally upset about it, but it will affect me.

I don't let shit over the internet affect me personally. Ever.


----------



## Venorwolf (Dec 6, 2016)

To clarify, I think what I mean is "being a furry" rather than "never became a furry"


----------



## Venorwolf (Dec 6, 2016)

Updated title


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 6, 2016)

i was once denied a job because i stupidly put my art-related email on my resume instead of my personal one.
When i was called back for my second interview, i was informed that i failed their "ethics" portion of their background check. i asked what they found and the interviewer simply said that a quick Google search came back with "distasteful results". i can only assume he was referring to my old website. ...my old, super-cringy, porn-filled, early 2000's website. i don't know if it was my adult artwork, the fact that i hosted a couple warez on my site or the 9/11 joke i had on the front page. Either way, i can't really say i would've wanted to work there anyway.


----------



## Vitaly (Dec 6, 2016)

Browsing FA without SFW filter hurts me. Especially eyes.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah. My parents found out and told me I was not allowed near my little sisters for a while. They also banned me from talking to my friend, who is also a furry, and they told the entire church that they drag me to -in the fucking _announcements- _and deemed me an unfaithful member.
That's also the reason I'm an atheist.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 6, 2016)

No because I don't tell people like any reasonable person. Only my friends know because they use my PC/phone at times and I have furry trash and they're cool with it


----------



## Rant (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes, once. A guy found out I was furry and misunderstood it as "ok with sexual assult" and i ended up punching him in the throat and I never went back to the public library since.


----------



## Voltorb (Dec 6, 2016)

Vitaly said:


> Browsing FA without SFW filter hurts me. Especially eyes.


Even with it on it can still hurt.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Yeah. My parents found out and told me I was not allowed near my little sisters for a while. They also banned me from talking to my friend, who is also a furry, and they told the entire church that they drag me to -in the fucking _announcements- _and deemed me an unfaithful member.
> That's also the reason I'm an atheist.


Fuk religion!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 6, 2016)

No because I keep my weird shit to myself like a normal person.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> No because I keep my weird shit to myself like a normal person.


At least you share you wierdness with us.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 6, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> No because I keep my weird shit to myself like a normal person.


Same here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

Being a furry has made me question my sanity.


----------



## Venorwolf (Dec 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Being a furry has made me question my sanity.


Same here


----------



## froakiethroat (Dec 6, 2016)

Aside from my brother calling me a furfag now and then, nah not really


----------



## Jarren (Dec 6, 2016)

Nope.
I've seen furries be less than stellar to one another (irl and online) but that stems more from them being shitty people than being part of the fandom.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 6, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Nope.
> I've seen furries be less than stellar to one another (irl and online) but that stems more from them being shitty people than being part of the fandom.



That's why you just ignore them


----------



## Jarren (Dec 6, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That's why you just ignore them


99% of the time, yes. 
But when there's the potential for you be forced onto a witness stand over it, you've gotta sometimes get involved/take a side.
The above is, thankfully, the farthest I've seen fandom drama go though.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Being a furry has made me question my sanity.


i stopped questioning sanity when it hit me with a frying pan and demanded all my money.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 6, 2016)

Vitaly said:


> Browsing FA without SFW filter hurts me. Especially eyes.


Try inkbunny...


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 6, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Try inkbunny...


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes I've kept it to myself but they decided to snoop around my stuff.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Yes I've kept it to myself but they decided to snoop around my stuff.


Passwords, codes, 2-step authentication.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Passwords, codes, 2-step authentication.


I live in a house where having that makes you suspicious. I have no privacy here. :/


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 6, 2016)

Jarren said:


> 99% of the time, yes.
> But when there's the potential for you be forced onto a witness stand over it, you've gotta sometimes get involved/take a side.
> The above is, thankfully, the farthest I've seen fandom drama go though.



"Yeah they were both being complete bitches Your Honor. That's about all there is to it"


BOOM testicles done


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 6, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> I live in a house where having that makes you suspicious. I have no privacy here. :/


Then I'd rather be suspicious than having mongoloids sifting through my shit. Personally speaking, of course.

Move out when you have the opportunity.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Then I'd rather be suspicious than having mongoloids sifting through my shit. Personally speaking, of course.
> 
> Move out when you have the opportunity.


Well said, man.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 6, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Then I'd rather be suspicious than having mongoloids sifting through my shit. Personally speaking, of course.
> 
> Move out when you have the opportunity.


Oh yes. I'll be able to be myself without being restricted.


----------



## MT45 (Dec 6, 2016)

Rather interesting question, actually. I have never thought about the fandom _hurting _me. I don't think it has at this point. No family relationships have been ruined, and my self-esteem is still in tact.


----------



## Royn (Dec 6, 2016)

Has the FANDOM itself hurt me, or has BEING IN the fandom hurt me?  The Fandom hasnt a chance in whatever hell there is to hurt me.  LOL!  As for being a very Otterlike Sergalhead...... Yeah, hurtful things have been said but rarely....  One physical encounter with a fire hydrant while wearing my old face and romping around left me with a sprained ankle and broken wrist....  Other than that, fairly smooth, actually.....  AAND should have looked at the title of this thread a bit closer...


----------



## Artruya (Dec 6, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Yeah. My parents found out and told me I was not allowed near my little sisters for a while. They also banned me from talking to my friend, who is also a furry, and they told the entire church that they drag me to -in the fucking _announcements- _and deemed me an unfaithful member.
> That's also the reason I'm an atheist.


Well that's a crock of shit, mate.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 6, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Alright.
> 
> I will try to make sense of mine. For me I wouldnt describe hurt as 'direct effect' towards me but around me and how it resulted.
> 
> ...


Just to reassure you, moving out WILL be as great as it sounds. So if ever you're struggling with family pressures, remember that freedom is in your reach, just be patient, and it will come very soon. 
I moved out a couple years ago (35 hours away from my family ) and it was the most incredible feeling that i could be whoever i wanted to be and nobody could stop me from doing so! Like, the idea of that was hard to grasp


----------



## Royn (Dec 6, 2016)

This may read rather generic. It must be typed though.  Do not be bothered by them trying to tell you who you should be.  Be who you are in their faces, and love them anyways.  Also pity them a bit.  They are only trying to be how they were taught to be, not who they are.  Raised in a strictly "Religious" Family myself.  Got my own way as soon as was legally able, never looked back, loved them anyhow and eventually made them very proud despite my "Deviations".  You will get through if you have the strength to just be YOU, whether they like it or not.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vitaly said:


> Browsing FA without SFW filter hurts me. Especially eyes.


Congratulations, you're not a borderline zoo. :v


----------



## Paprika (Dec 6, 2016)

Tbh I'm actually really well off in pretty much every way, but I've told no one Irl about me being a furry. I'd probably lose a ton of friends and be bullied, because that's how things work in my high school. I've seen other furries at my school standing being bullied, and I stood up for them, but I'd never tell anyone that I'm a furry, if I were you. It hasn't hurt me, yet, because of my secrecy


----------



## Artruya (Dec 6, 2016)

Royn said:


> This may read rather generic. It must be typed though.  Do not be bothered by them trying to tell you who you should be.  Be who you are in their faces, and love them anyways.  Also pity them a bit.  They are only trying to be how they were taught to be, not who they are.  Raised in a strictly "Religious" Family myself.  Got my own way as soon as was legally able, never looked back, loved them anyhow and eventually made them very proud despite my "Deviations".  You will get through if you have the strength to just be YOU, whether they like it or not.


I guess i made the assumption that Carbyne's family was more like mine. Maybe that's not the case but who knows. For example, because i came home one day wearing a flatbill hat, my dad yelled in my face that i was a punkass motherfucker, repeatedly, and said if i ever wore it again he was going to kick me out. I realllllly dont think "being myself in his face" would work IN MY SITUATION. Wish it would. i cant tell Carbyne how to treat his situation because i don't know how his family would react.
Carbyne, if you think your family will react "okay" with you being yourself like Royn said, i say do it!! do it for those who can't.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 6, 2016)

When I was more active in the roleplay sparring community, furry characters were looked down upon, and the writers being furry as well tended to earn a lot of insult.

I murdered the characters of those who stood against me in response.

The furry stigma kinda sucked, yeah.  But it made the victories all the sweeter.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 6, 2016)

Animals were much easier for me to draw as a kid. So when I tried to teach myself how to draw humans, I started off by morphing my animals. Whether or not that made me a furry, I dunno, but at the time I was around a grade-A asshole that tormented me about it. I think most of their snobbery came from the fact they were a little too caught up in that whole vampire vs. werewolf thing and they believed themselves to be an oh-so noble and tortured vampire, and I've always had a preference for werecritters.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 7, 2016)

Artruya said:


> I guess i made the assumption that Carbyne's family was more like mine. Maybe that's not the case but who knows. For example, because i came home one day wearing a flatbill hat, my dad yelled in my face that i was a punkass motherfucker, repeatedly, and said if i ever wore it again he was going to kick me out. I realllllly dont think "being myself in his face" would work IN MY SITUATION. Wish it would. i cant tell Carbyne how to treat his situation because i don't know how his family would react.
> Carbyne, if you think your family will react "okay" with you being yourself like Royn said, i say do it!! do it for those who can't.


I was being asked to leave. My Dad didn't care what would happen to me out there. He mocked me too because I was gay. Told me I belonged to the navy, or join the men's dormitory. That put a dent into me and that's why I'm lying my way through the mess until I move out. If I did, I wouldn't be here.


----------



## _Hushy (Dec 7, 2016)

Depends whether you mean simply being a furry, as in being the sort that I am, cos yeah it really hurts. Signing up here was one of the best things I ever did though, it's made me happier many times~
No one else has ever made me feel bad about it, but at this point I don't think anyone can. Though I haven't come out publicly.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 7, 2016)

Never had trouble because I'm a furry. It might be because none of my relatives know tho  .
On the other hand, I know some people who have been bullied for being furries on the internet


----------



## LycanTheory (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm going to say no, even though I've generally gone through hell for being one of those unwavering types who refuses to hide, change, or mask who he is for the sake of conforming.

That being said, in the professional world, I don't bring any of my personal business to the table because it's not relevant.

Personally and socially, I've got very few friends and they all know me well enough to know I'm furry.

Yeah, I've lost a lot of potential friends with my "accept me for who I am or stay the hell out of my life" attitude but it's their loss, not mine. 

People can only hurt you emotionally or psychologically if you let them. If someone ever wanted to physically hurt me for being furry... well... if you want it, come get it. I might not win but I'll be dammed if run or shy away.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> I'm going to say no, even though I've generally gone through hell for being one of those unwavering types who refuses to hide, change, or mask who he is for the sake of conforming.
> 
> That being said, in the professional world, I don't bring any of my personal business to the table because it's not relevant.
> 
> ...


"Fuck your feelings". - Milo Yiannopoulos

True friends stick around regardless of who or what you are. They stick around because they like you, flaws and everything.


----------



## Artruya (Dec 7, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> I was being asked to leave. My Dad didn't care what would happen to me out there. He mocked me too because I was gay. Told me I belonged to the navy, or join the men's dormitory. That put a dent into me and that's why I'm lying my way through the mess until I move out. If I did, I wouldn't be here.


Dude that is terrible. I'm sorry you have to deal with that.
From my experience i think your handling it in a good way, just fly under the radar with your family, and have some friends you can talk to and hang out with so you can be yourself and relax. That's what i did, and although it kinda sucks i was still able to enjoy myself  for the most part during that time of life. you'll be out of there soon enough.


----------



## Egon1982 (Dec 7, 2016)

What about being a brony?


----------



## LycanTheory (Dec 7, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "Fuck your feelings". - Milo Yiannopoulos
> 
> True friends stick around regardless of who or what you are. They stick around because they like you, flaws and everything.



Agreed


----------



## Rant (Dec 7, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> What about being a brony?


All the bronys I've met have been older white men. I used to like the show but creepy old guys have ruined it for me. They want to tell me all about their wifus (a term I didn't know until then) and show me sick art of the main 6.
 So yeah I say being a brony hurts everyone involved.


----------



## Egon1982 (Dec 7, 2016)

Rant said:


> All the bronys I've met have been older white men. I used to like the show but creepy old guys have ruined it for me. They want to tell me all about their wifus (a term I didn't know until then) and show me sick art of the main 6.
> So yeah I say being a brony hurts everyone involved.


Well the ponies look better anthrofied in art and fanfiction


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 8, 2016)

No, I have suffered no hurt because of the fandom. Since getting back into it, I haven't talked about it with anyone other than my best friend and BF, simply because I don't feel like explaining myself right now.

I hate all the negative stigma that surrounds it. Because it is "different", some people shun it, immediately associate it with sin, sexual deviancy, and bad things.

Just like with all kinds of groups, religions, races, genders, sexual orientations, etc. there are the bad eggs and then the rest of the crowd, same with Furries.

From what I can see in my limited exposure, this seems to be a pretty accepting group of people with little room for negative BS, and I like that a lot.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 8, 2016)

The fandom hasn't affected me really. I don't have an obsession with it, it's more just a pasttime. That being said, I have seen and learned far more in this fandom than I would have liked to.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 8, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> I was being asked to leave. My Dad didn't care what would happen to me out there. He mocked me too because I was gay. Told me I belonged to the navy, or join the men's dormitory. That put a dent into me and that's why I'm lying my way through the mess until I move out. If I did, I wouldn't be here.



I'm really sorry that you have to go through this. My heart hurts for you - being shunned by your family for something like this hurts - but at the same time, when you are able to get out on your own, you don't have anyone to answer to, try to "please", or lie to in order to try to live a normal life.

Embrace who you are. Those who can embrace you too for who you are will stick around. Those who can't wrap their heads around it will run or push you away. It sucks when it is a close friend or family, but you don't need that negativity surrounding you. I hope that your family eventually will come around. But you do you - work on being able to stand on your own two feet, surround yourself with people who truly care about you, and pursue what you love in life.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Being a furry has made me question my sanity.



But what is "sane" and "insane" to you? And how does either matter, really?

You do what you love and that's it. Some people are gonna hate... some people are gonna join. The ones who join, you keep 'em close - they understand. The haters - let 'em hate, and keep on walking.

Acceptance is key. Accepting yourself, accepting others for who they are... leaving them out of your life if their beliefs are too much or too different for you. If you find fault within yourself and who you are, you have many resources to iron that out to get to where you are comfortable. Life is so fucking crazy at times that you can't always be comfortable, of course. And sometimes, accepting life for what it is is a really hard pill to swallow. You break and fall apart. Then you pick yourself back up and haphazardly superglue or duct tape all of your pieces back together. A little messy, a little askew, but still all you.

Just like any other interest, being a Furry is part of who you are. There's nothing wrong with it unless people are harmed as as result of it.

You're cool - well, you and @bhutrflai both, embrace who you are


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> But what is "sane" and "insane" to you? And how does either matter, really?
> 
> You do what you love and that's it. Some people are gonna hate... some people are gonna join. The ones who join, you keep 'em close - they understand. The haters - let 'em hate, and keep on walking.
> 
> ...


Thanks bunny. I know. We're very new to it all. It has been a roller coaster ride. Imagine, being 40 years old and discovering something about yourself, that you had clues of throughout the years, that just totally boggles the mind yet fills you with giddiness. I went to a anime convention with my fam in May. That's when I saw my first fursuiters. And I felt like a kid watching them with utter amazement and wonder. I AM 40!!! What the hell!? And I acting like a kid who has just seen Mickey Mouse and Goofy for the first time. Now I am here. I love this fandom! Yes it has hurt me, but it has more to do with me trying to make up for lost time I guess, than anything any of you or the fandom itself has done. I have become immersed in it. Not drowning yet, but my head HAS gone under a few times. And it has not been easy on bhutrflai at all, my Soulmate.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> No, I have suffered no hurt because of the fandom. Since getting back into it, I haven't talked about it with anyone other than my best friend and BF, simply because I don't feel like explaining myself right now.
> 
> I hate all the negative stigma that surrounds it. Because it is "different", some people shun it, immediately associate it with sin, sexual deviancy, and bad things.
> 
> ...


Being a massage therapist, I know about stigmas all too well. Luckily, I never had to deal with too many creepers, but I know others who did. Too many people still see massage as just a cover for a 'happy ending'. Well, they won't get it from me. I usually mention the hubby & kiddos within the first 5 mins of an appt anyways, so there's usually no question about it. (But I do find it humorous that alot of my female clients say what I do for them is better than sex. So I must be doing something right.  )


----------



## Jarren (Dec 8, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> (But I do find it humorous that alot of my female clients say what I do for them is better than sex. So I must be doing something right.  )


The question is, is that more an endorsement of your craft or an indictment of their partners?


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> But what is "sane" and "insane" to you? And how does either matter, really?
> 
> You do what you love and that's it. Some people are gonna hate... some people are gonna join. The ones who join, you keep 'em close - they understand. The haters - let 'em hate, and keep on walking.
> 
> ...


I have a family member that wants nothing to do with me. No clue why, nothing to warrant this. It just is what it is. And it's his loss if he doesn't want to be a part of my life & my kids lives. I hate that my kids won't know their cousins, but it's not something I'm gonna lose sleep over & neither will my kids, cause they are old enough to see their uncle for the asshole he is. End of story. 

Okami & I are probably the most open-minded people (and especially parents) that we know. We have always taught our kids to be accepting of others, respectful of their fellow human beings, and to be good people. We know all too well what it's like to be excluded & shunned, and unfortunately because of where we lived previously, our kids were the target of it too, due to their skin color. We don't care if you are black, white, brown, yellow, purple w/ green polka dots, we're gonna at least show you some courtesy. 

My mother couldn't handle mine & Okami's past, or really our present either. She was not thrilled with any part of our relationship, except that we gave her the first 2 grandkids. We were never really on good terms with her, even though we lived with her, in Her house, for over 10yrs. She's been gone almost 2yrs, & of course I miss her, but to not have to hide who we truly are is an amazing feeling. And to even think about having to try & hide the furries (w/ as big a splash as Okami has made), makes me get a bit nauseous. She would never have understood the fandom. 

So, that's a bit of why Okami & I are the way we are. As he said, it's been a roller coaster, as every good relationship is. This has been the wildest one yet, I have to admit. Okami was totally a kid-seeing-Mickey-live-&-in-person-for-the-first-time, mesmerized, when he saw the first fursuit. That's all he talked about for 3 days straight! He was immediately on youtube looking at videos. It was a tad bit overwhelming, to say the least. But he has toned it down a bit & we are trying to find a balance that works for us. But we love to cosplay as pirates, so we'll just have to see how it goes. 

Might need to get more ducttape.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

Jarren said:


> The question is, is that more an endorsement of your craft or an indictment of their partners?


I've often wondered the same. But then I've never had a massage from myself, so I can't compare. 

But I've never personally had a massage that came close to that level of awesomeness, and everyone says there's no other therapist out there like me.


----------



## Murasaki Fox (Dec 8, 2016)

Nope.  The furry fandom has only ever been a benefit.  It's given me an outlet to express myself, even if I've only been on the outskirts of the fandom for the longest time.  The first time I went to a convention (Anthrocon), everyone treated each other like family.  It was truly a community, and it helped reignite my lost sense of extroversion.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

Murasaki Fox said:


> Nope.  The furry fandom has only ever been a benefit.  It's given me an outlet to express myself, even if I've only been on the outskirts of the fandom for the longest time.  The first time I went to a convention (Anthrocon), everyone treated each other like family.  It was truly a community, and it helped reignite my lost sense of extroversion.


Kinda the same path for me. I used to be pretty outgoing. But through many tragedies, including 9/11, I became more and more withdrawn. Ask my wife how I have been lately. Alot more outgoing. Chipper as fuk!!! Bouncy Happy! It has hurt, but not it's fault. It has helped, and that IS the fandoms fault, which is a good thing imo.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Kinda the same path for me. I used to be pretty outgoing. But through many tragedies, including 9/11, I became more and more withdrawn. Ask my wife how I have been lately. Alot more outgoing. Chipper as fuk!!! Bouncy Happy! It has hurt, but not it's fault. It has helped, and that IS the fandoms fault, which is a good thing imo.


It has at least reminded us that it's okay to be silly. To have fun. To laugh at ourselves. To just be us, which we haven't gotten to be in a long time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> It has at least reminded us that it's okay to be silly. To have fun. To laugh at ourselves. To just be us, which we haven't gotten to be in a long time.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 10, 2016)

Well, what's making me nervioius is that my birthday is on this, I'm very good at a specific esport, and I have to change the way I do my art in fear of being identified. I also can't talk about some of my favorite things because of, fear of identification. I know eventually I'll slip up and somebody will figure me out, but at the moment I'd say I'm hoping I can just stay unknown. This hasn't ruined my life yet, but I know how people are, and if they know I have this, I'll have my life ruined, but it's not the insults or anything I won't be able to take, it would be descrimination based on something I do.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Well, what's making me nervioius is that my birthday is on this, I'm very good at a specific esport, and I have to change the way I do my art in fear of being identified. I also can't talk about some of my favorite things because of, fear of identification. I know eventually I'll slip up and somebody will figure me out, but at the moment I'd say I'm hoping I can just stay unknown. This hasn't ruined my life yet, but I know how people are, and if they know I have this, I'll have my life ruined, but it's not the insults or anything I won't be able to take, it would be descrimination based on something I do.


You can edit what info is public on your profile. What you post on a thread is public & can be seen by anyone. But you can block your personal info easy enough. I know it's hard not to talk about yourself, and therefor there will probably wind up being some things that could ID you. But unless a person knows your user name, & those pesky details, & seeks to look you up, you should be fine. And it's best not to think about things that may never happen. It's a good way to drive yourself crazy.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You can edit what info is public on your profile. What you post on a thread is public & can be seen by anyone. But you can block your personal info easy enough. I know it's hard not to talk about yourself, and therefor there will probably wind up being some things that could ID you. But unless a person knows your user name, & those pesky details, & seeks to look you up, you should be fine. And it's best not to think about things that may never happen. It's a good way to drive yourself crazy.


How do I do that, I want no p


bhutrflai said:


> You can edit what info is public on your profile. What you post on a thread is public & can be seen by anyone. But you can block your personal info easy enough. I know it's hard not to talk about yourself, and therefor there will probably wind up being some things that could ID you. But unless a person knows your user name, & those pesky details, & seeks to look you up, you should be fine. And it's best not to think about things that may never happen. It's a good way to drive yourself crazy.


Well, I'm really nervious because of that thing the person said about the job. I won't ever do anything pornographic, but everybody will probably see me as a guy who likes homo with thier pets, which scares me even more. Also colleges might find out about this, and I'd be embarassed to go to court for descrimination from something like this because it could go national, and then the internet will do thier thing and ruin me. Is there really anything good about doing this because I'm freaking out about all the butterfly effect things this can cause me.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> How do I do that, I want no p
> 
> Well, I'm really nervious because of that thing the person said about the job. I won't ever do anything pornographic, but everybody will probably see me as a guy who likes homo with thier pets, which scares me even more. Also colleges might find out about this, and I'd be embarassed to go to court for descrimination from something like this because it could go national, and then the internet will do thier thing and ruin me. Is there really anything good about doing this because I'm freaking out about all the butterfly effect things this can cause me.


If you click on your name in the header bar at the top of the page, it will show a list of options. Click privacy & edit the few options at the top & then mark all the lower options as Members Only. (This is what I see on my phone, anyways. Might be slightly different on a computer.)

Have you used your user name irl? I mean, is there anything in your everyday that connects you to that name? If not, then it's a long shot that anyone will see it. And as far as content, if it's all sfw then you should be okay. Just explain that it's art, and that you like it just the same as disney movies & shit.


----------



## Jarren (Dec 10, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> How do I do that, I want no p
> 
> Well, I'm really nervious because of that thing the person said about the job. I won't ever do anything pornographic, but everybody will probably see me as a guy who likes homo with thier pets, which scares me even more. Also colleges might find out about this, and I'd be embarassed to go to court for descrimination from something like this because it could go national, and then the internet will do thier thing and ruin me. Is there really anything good about doing this because I'm freaking out about all the butterfly effect things this can cause me.


Colleges don't care about you being a furry, believe me, especially if you don't bring it up in every other conversation. Hell, a friend of mine went up to the school mascot in full suit and challenged them to a dance-off (they knew this guy was a furry even before he started suiting on campus). Believe me, they won't care about much at all really. So long as your grades are good and you can pay their fees they'll treat you like anyone else.


----------



## Murasaki Fox (Dec 10, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> How do I do that, I want no p
> 
> Well, I'm really nervious because of that thing the person said about the job. I won't ever do anything pornographic, but everybody will probably see me as a guy who likes homo with thier pets, which scares me even more. Also colleges might find out about this, and I'd be embarassed to go to court for descrimination from something like this because it could go national, and then the internet will do thier thing and ruin me. Is there really anything good about doing this because I'm freaking out about all the butterfly effect things this can cause me.



This is a bit of a self-fulfilling prophecy.  Furry is just an art genre and the fandom thereof.  There's nothing shameful about it.  But if you treat it like something perverse, people will assume it's perverse.  As Jarren describes, it's all about how you present yourself as an individual.

And trust me, I'm very familiar with social anxiety.  It's taken a long time for me to train myself out of it.  You must learn the art of giving-no-fucks.  Do your own thing.  Make your own art.  Be your own person.  If anyone tries to attack you for it, they live sad lives and you don't need their approval.  This goes for _any_ creative interest.


EDIT:  I noticed on your profile you're concerned that this is a pornographic website.  I would emphasize that FurAffinity is a website for the furry fandom that _just happens_ to also allow mature ("yiffy") content.  It's similar to being on an anime website.  Sure, there's a lot of hentai out there, but that's not what all anime is about.  Sexuality is a natural part of human existence, so people will express this through all kinds of mediums.

If you're not into it, then you're not into it.  Same as me.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thanks bunny. I know. We're very new to it all. It has been a roller coaster ride. Imagine, being 40 years old and discovering something about yourself, that you had clues of throughout the years, that just totally boggles the mind yet fills you with giddiness. I went to a anime convention with my fam in May. That's when I saw my first fursuiters. And I felt like a kid watching them with utter amazement and wonder. I AM 40!!! What the hell!? And I acting like a kid who has just seen Mickey Mouse and Goofy for the first time. Now I am here. I love this fandom! Yes it has hurt me, but it has more to do with me trying to make up for lost time I guess, than anything any of you or the fandom itself has done. I have become immersed in it. Not drowning yet, but my head HAS gone under a few times. And it has not been easy on bhutrflai at all, my Soulmate.



(sorry this is a late reply - this weekend was a roller coaster)

At least you have figure out this facet of yourself, despite it being relatively recent - you can now embrace it and be able to not feel like you're missing something or have to hide something. There is no age limit to which you have to have yourself all figured out!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 12, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Being a massage therapist, I know about stigmas all too well. Luckily, I never had to deal with too many creepers, but I know others who did. Too many people still see massage as just a cover for a 'happy ending'. Well, they won't get it from me. I usually mention the hubby & kiddos within the first 5 mins of an appt anyways, so there's usually no question about it. (But I do find it humorous that alot of my female clients say what I do for them is better than sex. So I must be doing something right.  )



I wanted to look into massage therapy at one point, but I don't know if I can bring myself to touch certain people lol. Not to mention being a young female will likely come with some unwanted advances if I were to serve both male and female clientele. BUT it's what you enjoy doing, so the more power to you! I had a roommate who was a massage therapist and she really enjoyed her job. Her BF at the time did too haha


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 12, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I have a family member that wants nothing to do with me. No clue why, nothing to warrant this. It just is what it is. And it's his loss if he doesn't want to be a part of my life & my kids lives. I hate that my kids won't know their cousins, but it's not something I'm gonna lose sleep over & neither will my kids, cause they are old enough to see their uncle for the asshole he is. End of story.
> 
> Okami & I are probably the most open-minded people (and especially parents) that we know. We have always taught our kids to be accepting of others, respectful of their fellow human beings, and to be good people. We know all too well what it's like to be excluded & shunned, and unfortunately because of where we lived previously, our kids were the target of it too, due to their skin color. We don't care if you are black, white, brown, yellow, purple w/ green polka dots, we're gonna at least show you some courtesy.
> 
> ...



Having to deal with the backlash from family when they can't accept you for who you are is very hard. My family has dwindled in size over the years as I have grown up and realized how fucked up some of them really are (especially when my paternal grandpa died, and my great uncle tried to take what he was not entitled to...). Paternal grandma is a Narcissist, aunt on dad's side is in her 40s and has had a long string of bad relationships + does not know how to keep her own kids out of her drama (she projects onto them...), and uncle on dad's side ended up siding with Narc grandma who abandoned us a few years ago. It's been weird for me to see all of this, to realize the truth about a lot of my family. I had a falling out with my brother 4 years ago, we didn't speak that whole time, and finally at Christmas last year we reconciled and he has helped me out by giving me a place to live for the last 6 months.

I don't hide who I am around family and I've seen who can't handle it and who accepts me for who I am. Although the furry stuff may not be something that I openly discuss with them, as I am just now really getting my feet (paws) wet, thanks to my boyfriend, if it ever comes up in conversation I would be happy to explain if they are curious. My mom is a little old school but she is relatively open-minded too. She raised me to be loving and accepting of others, not close-minded and judgemental. I am really grateful for that.

All good relationships are bound to have their roller coaster moments. It's how you ride it out that determines the longevity and future of it. It seems like you and Okami make a great team, both in and outside of the Fandom, and that's awesome! Your kiddos are lucky to have open-minded and accepting parents. I feel like way too many kids don't get to have that kind of environment.


----------



## Epistates (Dec 12, 2016)

None I have to testify about griefs in the furridom for as long as I been a follower for seven years. Indeed, there has been persecution against me by anti-furries and narrow-minded ones time and time again, yet I withstand their assaults. It is of no profit to brood over it for a day when I delight in the ways of furries for a year afresh. I am blameless, even, practicing no immorality in one point like adultery, as they misbelieve. A few friends may shun me causelessly, but I can keep the rest who like me as I am. For my candidness, they sometimes gift me things pertaining to furry that they encounter while traveling An example would be a fox stocking crafted with a rustic design I got last week from my bestie.


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 12, 2016)

I Haven't been physically or emotional scared.

But Parents found my portable smut hard drive years ago. I remember coming home from school and they were sitting around the dining room with the hard drive in front of them.  I remember running away and physically being sick with embarrassment.

Lastly...  Typical locker room scene one of my teammates noticed That I have a paw print tattoo on right shoulder which I usually hide, he laughed and said "I hope your not one of those dog f**king furries" just laughed and prayed that was it, Thankfully it was.

I don't tell people my business so it's far lass drama


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 12, 2016)

So I've started to feel more nautious in public after making this and can't get this off my mind no matter how hard I try. I still feel weird doing this. Some of my concerns are gone from this thread, but I can't shake off the feeling I'm doing something wrong. Maybe it's becuase I'm new, but I don't know.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 12, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> I was being asked to leave. My Dad didn't care what would happen to me out there. He mocked me too because I was gay. Told me I belonged to the navy, or join the men's dormitory. That put a dent into me and that's why I'm lying my way through the mess until I move out. If I did, I wouldn't be here.


I'd quote myself from my other social media accounts, but you'll be able to figure out who I am easilly from that quote.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 12, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I'd quote myself from my other social media accounts, but you'll be able to figure out who I am easilly from that quote.


?


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 12, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> ?


I sometimes wish this was my first social media account so that i could not have to worry about being identified. Well the risk is a risk "people need to stop being christain"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> (sorry this is a late reply - this weekend was a roller coaster)
> 
> At least you have figure out this facet of yourself, despite it being relatively recent - you can now embrace it and be able to not feel like you're missing something or have to hide something. There is no age limit to which you have to have yourself all figured out!


Ain't that the truth! I will be 41 in a week and a half. Still haven't got it all figured out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> So I've started to feel more nautious in public after making this and can't get this off my mind no matter how hard I try. I still feel weird doing this. Some of my concerns are gone from this thread, but I can't shake off the feeling I'm doing something wrong. Maybe it's becuase I'm new, but I don't know.


Don't feel ashamed for being who you are! Ever! This is 2016 for god sakes! It saddens me that some people treat others like it is the 1950's, beating their stupid religious and "moral" beliefs over other peoples heads. Live your life, and to hell with what others think!


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 12, 2016)

<3


----------



## ariamis (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Don't feel ashamed for being who you are! Ever! This is 2016 for god sakes! It saddens me that some people treat others like it is the 1950's, beating their stupid religious and "moral" beliefs over other peoples heads. Live your life, and to hell with what others think!


YES. PREACH IT TO THE WORLD MAN!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

ariamis said:


> YES. PREACH IT TO THE WORLD MAN!


I get it. I really do. But what I have come to realize in my old age is that life is just too godamned short to give two fuks about what anyone "thinks" about you, including parents and siblings, friends or family. It still boggles my mind that there are parents out there who love their "god" more than they do their own children.


----------



## Kyarex (Dec 12, 2016)

I hate being a furry, i'm gross


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 12, 2016)

It hurt me in a sense, because it made a strain on a relationship. I dated someone who really didn't like that I'd draw furry commissions, and he told me to stop because he was a very jealous person. It was a toxic relationship anyway, but that made me so mad!


----------



## Kyarex (Dec 12, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> It hurt me in a sense, because it made a strain on a relationship. I dated someone who really didn't like that I'd draw furry commissions, and he told me to stop because he was a very jealous person. It was a toxic relationship anyway, but that made me so mad!


someone got mad at you for doing commissions? at the point i'd just break up with them.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 12, 2016)

Kyarex said:


> someone got mad at you for doing commissions? at the point i'd just break up with them.


 
That was definitely a reason I did end it! I love drawing furries, and I hated stopping something I enjoy. I'm just glad my significant other  appreciates furry art, it's nice to be able to share with someone who's not jealous about little things.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Kyarex said:


> I hate being a furry, i'm gross


No you're not. You're beautiful and pawsome!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> It hurt me in a sense, because it made a strain on a relationship. I dated someone who really didn't like that I'd draw furry commissions, and he told me to stop because he was a very jealous person. It was a toxic relationship anyway, but that made me so mad!


You should never have to change to make someone "more comfortable". If you can't be who you are around your significant other, then that person doesn't desrve you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 12, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I sometimes wish this was my first social media account so that i could not have to worry about being identified. Well the risk is a risk "people need to stop being christain"


And as far as my "Furry Life" goes, I have a furry account, and a professional account, and neither crossover.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And as far as my "Furry Life" goes, I have a furry account, and a professional account, and neither crossover.


Well I'm stil


Kyarex said:


> I hate being a furry, i'm gross


I don't "hate it", but it's more of a "still haven't been able to get over I am now officially one", because I've been around this for 4 years telling myself I'm not one (from all the negetive steriotypes), but after seeing how the people are I'm starting to feel more comfortable about this.


----------



## Boarders0 (Dec 12, 2016)

I am currently writing a book to be an official guide to the furry fandom, and to describe in terms to those looking in how the fandom it's self is not dangerous, wrong or otherwise twisted.  How it is people sharing a community just like any others, (Yes i see you trolls lurking out to declare some of you dont sympathize as people).  It is a very friendly community and deserves it's light out in the open instead of tangled up on the inter webs.  I would like to use some of your stories as anecdotes in the book.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 13, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Well I'm stil
> 
> I don't "hate it", but it's more of a "still haven't been able to get over I am now officially one", because I've been around this for 4 years telling myself I'm not one (from all the negetive steriotypes), but after seeing how the people are I'm starting to feel more comfortable about this.



Do you feel uncomfortable simply because of the "negative stigma" that ignorant people attach to the fandom? Just because you enjoy furry-related things doesn't point to you being a bad person or falling under that negative stigma. Ignorant people tend to shun what they don't understand, and they consequently tend to have no desire to TRY to understand something "foreign" to them.

I was kind of ignorant to all that the furry fandom entailed, I had no idea that it was so multifaceted until a few months ago. Heck, I didn't even realize that I had previously been involved to some degree, back in middle/high school when I was active on dA and GaiaOnline, role playing with others and such.

Just like many other communities, the fandom is on a spectrum - you're not limited to fit strictly into any one area of that spectrum. You can have a minor or major interest in anthro art, you could enjoy drawing/painting/creating anthro-related art, writing about anthro things, you could like or dislike mursuiting and/or yiff, you could want or not want a full or partial fursuit, you could have a lot of interest or no interest in attending cons and hanging out with other furries IRL. It all just depends on you and your degree of interest. And none of it is wrong, nor should you feel wrong for liking something! If it doesn't hurt anyone else, by all means - enjoy what you enjoy!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 13, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Ain't that the truth! I will be 41 in a week and a half. Still haven't got it all figured out.



I've discovered that life isn't about getting it all figured out by a certain age/time frame. It's about the experiences you have all the time while learning new things. Sometimes those experiences won't be pleasant, but they do teach you valuable lessons!


----------



## Troj (Dec 13, 2016)

Me personally, I'd say the fandom has helped me overall, in that it renewed my passion for life when I was at a low point, and has helped me to make new friends, develop new creative skills, and have adventures I wouldn't have otherwise.

When answering this question, though, I think it's important to ask yourself if you've been hurt _by_ the fandom, by _people _in the fandom_,_ by people _outside_ of the fandom, or by yourself, as a result of misusing, abusing, or mis-channeling your interests, skills, or fetishes, as they relate to the fandom.


----------



## Paprika (Dec 13, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> What about being a brony?


I couldn't see being a brony not hurting people TBH.


----------



## De1fox (Dec 14, 2016)

Found myself gravitating to being a furry when I was real young, can't remember exactly when. I didn't know what it really was until I was about 13-14. Met my ex from being a furry. I used to draw furry in high school just blatantly out in the open, I would even draw people as fursonas and hand them out (to who I was comfortable with). For the most part everyone was cool about it because it's always been me and I've never made a huge deal out of it. I've never been like "oh hey I'm a furry" to my parents and such... But you would have to be deaf, dumb, and blind to not realize it. I don't hide it. The ironic thing is I got backlash from my furry ex about being a furry?.. Yeah it doesn't make sense. She put a lot of her friends against me and ended up being a lying cheater. She caused me to drop out of the furry community for a while because of all the bs I dealt with from her, 99% not furry related. She suddenly decided she wasn't going to be a furry anymore (Deny the truth!!!) and mocked me later for it. As of now however it doesn't really affect me. I'm back to being me and being proud of who I am. If anyone, even family has something bad to say of it, they'll have to deal with me not giving a flying F. I'm 25 now and if I've gone 13-14+ years being a furry, there's nothing left that's going to hurt me by being one.


----------



## Yav (Dec 14, 2016)

Never told anyone yet, well of course except for people online.
Though I highly doubt my family members would ever figure out I'm a furry unless I tell them, since neither of them really know how to use a computer. My sister probably would either laugh it off or just be like "I support you"
Honestly I still don't tell them because I'm afraid on how they will ACTUALLY react, even though they have no clue what a "Furry" is.
I'm planning on getting a part time job next year when I'm 16 somewhere, and I'm going to start saving up for a (good) fursuit.


----------



## Keeroh (Dec 14, 2016)

If I had never gotten into the fandom, I would never have attempted to make things out of faux fur. If I had never made things out of faux fur, I never would have encountered the insufferable ailment known as Synthetic Hair Stuck In Lungs And Eyeballs.  

I am also in crippling debt due to purchasing industrial strength lint rollers and obscene custom artwork.


----------



## Spatel (Dec 15, 2016)

the only hurtful thing about being a furry was feeling for many years like I couldn't talk about it to people, worrying it'd be a one way ticket to never being taken seriously again

and there are some people out there who still see it very negatively...

on the whole i've enjoyed the ride though.


----------



## PinkKittCat (Dec 17, 2016)

I remember getting into the furry fandom way back in Middle School. I always enjoyed drawing especially those often times poorly drawn animal-folks. But never really got any support or positive feedback from anyone on it and i was very quiet/shy person back then (still am now but with a little more confidence) so i always kept it hidden.
It was when I entered High School and made friend with this guy I sort of knew as a little kid and soon discovered he was interested Furries as well and drawing. The next four years of High School was pretty damn good. I came out of my shell more and we were really great friends. He was there for me when I needed help when my parents became extremely overbearing on me on my furry-art and  ESPECIALLY when he came out gay. They kicked me out of the house a couple times when I refused to end our friendship. So I moved in with him.
But then things changed. Looking back I knew it was changing but I had never had anyone fully support me like he did. I didn't want to accept it. So I held on. Bad choice.
After staying with him for a whole summer after graduation he then suddenly packed and moved away. But those months leading up to him leaving he became controlling and belittled everything I did especially my art. It physically almost got me killed after he left. I was forced to leave his place, I was homeless, I lived in a tent, did nothing but drink and get high whenever I got money. I was a big mess...it took some time but I got back with my family. I have tried a couple times after getting my feet back under me to reconnect with my old friend. But no...
And because of all I had went through I STOPPED drawing altogether and having anything to do with the fandom. I got a job. It's retail but it's good enough for me. I was able to get my own house. A car. I'm fully independent. And it was just this year I returned to the fandom. I decided I didn't want this experience to remain a huge roadblock. Our last huge fight would often flash in my mind.
So here I am slowly wading in.
I have had people in the fandom tell me how stupid it was to let one guy stop me from being a part of something I like or just suck it up and move on buttercup. But you would totally understand why I did what I did if you had gone through something like that and if you were like me back then.
What I went through, there's still a wound, it is healing  but it's still there. I can handle some pain but I know when to step out of the way now.
I know after doing some time before lurking that many Furries can be very outgoing and say what they want to say and that I need to be able to brush it off or toughen up but personally I don't think I'm able to do that, it probably depends on what the situation is, but Hey I'm here. I'm trying. All I'm trying to do is try my best to find my little happiness in a fandom I really enjoy again. So yeah. Has being a furry hurt me...my answer yes but I don't want that to be the answer so I'm going to try and change it. :3


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 19, 2016)

I remember being on the receiving end of a few jabs in high school by friends who discovered the Fandom by way of Encyclopedia Dramatica, but it didn't amount to much in the way of suffering; they had been seeing me write and draw anthropomorphic animals for a few years by then and they never batted an eye (save for the hyperactive friend who introduced me to Warhammer, but that was on a very tangential matter involving a fantasy faction), and no one else really cared either way.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 19, 2016)

Cheez said:


> Never told anyone yet, well of course except for people online.
> Though I highly doubt my family members would ever figure out I'm a furry unless I tell them, since neither of them really know how to use a computer. My sister probably would either laugh it off or just be like "I support you"
> Honestly I still don't tell them because I'm afraid on how they will ACTUALLY react, even though they have no clue what a "Furry" is.
> I'm planning on getting a part time job next year when I'm 16 somewhere, and I'm going to start saving up for a (good) fursuit.


Buying a fursuit will cause them to become a little bit suspicious of why you have that, but if you want one, then get one. I'm just saying that people will probably figure you out if they find one of those stashed in your closet. So when they do I'd advise you act like it's not a big deal.


----------



## Yav (Dec 19, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> Buying a fursuit will cause them to become a little bit suspicious of why you have that, but if you want one, then get one. I'm just saying that people will probably figure you out if they find one of those stashed in your closet. So when they do I'd advise you act like it's not a big deal.


I'm planning on telling them WAAAY before I even buy the suit, it would be creepy to see your son walking around in a furry outfit for no apparent reason


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 19, 2016)

Cheez said:


> I'm planning on telling them WAAAY before I even buy the suit, it would be creepy to see your son walking around in a furry outfit for no apparent reason



Whatever you do, just don't be this guy.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 19, 2016)

Cheez said:


> I'm planning on telling them WAAAY before I even buy the suit, it would be creepy to see your son walking around in a furry outfit for no apparent reason


Well good luck trying to explain to them what "furry" is


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> Whatever you do, just don't be this guy.
> 
> View attachment 15710


dat reaction doe


----------



## zidders (Dec 21, 2016)

Paprika said:


> I couldn't see being a brony not hurting people TBH.




You have a rather nonsensical dislike of the brony fandom.


----------



## zidders (Dec 21, 2016)

I've been hurt by people who have been in the fandom but it wasn't the fandoms fault those people hurt me. It was that persons fault.


----------



## Timber-Dawg (Jan 11, 2017)

Only in knowing some of the furs that lived with me


----------



## Mobius (Jan 12, 2017)

This fandom turned me gay!


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 13, 2017)

More of the opposite, I found my place. Met cool people, got into art a little bit more seriously.
It's like it was inevitable to become a fur.



Mobius said:


> This fandom turned me gay!


That is bad, how?


----------



## Mobius (Jan 13, 2017)

Iriastar said:


> That is bad, how?


It's great, not bad at all! However, uh... all I'm going to say is that it kinda hurt.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 14, 2017)

Mobius said:


> It's great, not bad at all! However, uh... all I'm going to say is that it kinda hurt.


Are you talking about your ass?


----------



## modfox (Jan 14, 2017)

well when i first came to the furry fandom it stabed me in the ass so yeah it did hurt.
on a serious note not really. thankfully i have a really supportive farther and nobody in this country knows what a furry is. i have been in the fandom for a year now and i am not gay.


----------



## Generic Fox (Jan 17, 2017)

I've caught the gay a number of times from several fandoms. The cure is going vegan and burying those thoughts in some untouched corner of your mind.


----------



## puppyresidue (Jan 21, 2017)

Nah. Saved my life a couple times actually - it led me to some of my best friends who have been with me through a lot.

It has, however, made me appreciate strictly-human smut a hell of a lot less.


----------

